# Specialized Roubaix Pro tires



## mikkelz (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey guys

What are your opinions of these tires? The review doesn't sound too good for them. My '09 Roubaix Comp came with a set, but I replaced mine after only a few rides as I got a nasty cut by a piece of glass straight through the tire.

My LBS didn't have stock of the Roubaix Pro tires when I went to get a replacement, so I switched to Continental Ultra GatorSkins. I can't really compare them to anything else, as I haven't ridden on any other tires (this is my first road bike).

Does anyone here use GatorSkins?

Thanks!


----------



## lambdamaster (Oct 6, 2009)

my '10 elite shipped with those tires. I upgraded to Mondo Pro II recently since I never ride in wet anyways. I don't think I've ridden the bike hard enough to notice any difference.
Also, I have never had a flat despite riding thousands of miles a year.


----------



## mikkelz (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!

@Provigil - awesome frame. Keen to see it once it's built.


----------



## FreeRojo (Apr 21, 2008)

My rear Roubaix pro blew out after it developed a huge bubble (it was like something you would see in a 3 Stooges gag). They also road like fly paper and everything stuck to them, I had a pair of cheaper Specialized tires on hand and the difference was like night and day.


----------



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

Cannot comment on the Roubaix Pro tires since my new Roubaix Comp will not be here until next week week but I can comment about the Conti Ultra Gatorskins. They are great tires, handle well for me on both wet and dry pavement and the only flat I ever had was from a piece of wire that I think would have flatted a HMMWV. I am going to give the Roubaix Pro tires a try but if they don't measure up then it is back to the Gatorskins.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

mine didnt fair too well for me either mine were really proned to cuts and little gashes by road debris


----------



## j-man (Sep 3, 2009)

i used to ride mondo pros and they kept developing bubbles but i alway managed to catch them before they blew, i now ride vittoria rubino pros and i never had a problem out of them, in my opinion specialized makes some AMAZING products but tires are not one of them


----------



## mikkelz (Sep 5, 2009)

Interesting to hear your opinions! I purchased another Gatorskin yesterday, but as per my post in the Wheels and Tires section, I'm trying to find out the difference between a Continental *Ultra* Gatorskin and a Continental Gatorskin. I think I must go back and swap it on Monday - I hate stuff that doesn't match on my bikes.  

The Specialized Roubaix Pro's cost, wait for it, *double* the price of the Continental's at my LBS.  This is in South Africa by the way. What is the price difference like for you guys?


----------



## kuuk (Apr 29, 2009)

my roubaix pro got a big bubble on the side wall when climbing on the fifth ride and exploded. junk tires in my opinion. the sidewalls are too thin.


----------



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

mikkelz said:


> Interesting to hear your opinions! I purchased another Gatorskin yesterday, but as per my post in the Wheels and Tires section, I'm trying to find out the difference between a Continental *Ultra* Gatorskin and a Continental Gatorskin. I think I must go back and swap it on Monday - I hate stuff that doesn't match on my bikes.
> 
> The Specialized Roubaix Pro's cost, wait for it, *double* the price of the Continental's at my LBS.  This is in South Africa by the way. What is the price difference like for you guys?


Wasn't this answered on another forum? I thought it was said there was no difference; Conti just shortened the name?


----------



## Rhino4Five (Nov 5, 2009)

my roubaix pro tires were crap as well. they were prone to flats (debris would get stuck and just work its way to the tube). i replaced them after getting a sidewall cut in less than 500 miles.

others have said that my debris/flat problem was independent of tire type, but i never had the problem with my conti gp 4000s.


----------



## turtle14 (Jul 21, 2009)

mikkelz said:


> Does anyone here use GatorSkins?


I have a set on my Trek 7.2 hybrid (700x25) and a set on my wife's (700x28). Great tires, good traction even in wet roads. They are comfortable, yet responsive. They seem to wear very well too.


----------



## lakes road sheep (Mar 19, 2007)

I had two of them bulge and let go with less than 500 miles. I wouldnt buy them again.








.


----------

